# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Prayers for Peace of Mind

## Honeybear

I've been searching the internet for good prayers for peace of mind. If  you find some good ones, please post them here.  Thank you.  I hope you  enjoy these.  Recite them every day and night.

*Prayer for Peace of Mind* 
O  Heart of Jesus, I place all my trust in You, hoping for all things from  Your goodness. You make a root flourish beneath the soil; You can make  fruitful the darkness in which I find myself today. I adore You in all  Your purposes even without knowing them; Your will be done, not mine.  May I be patient! It is so difficult to realize these trials,  heartbreaking as they are, can be turned into blessings. Lord, give me  peace of mind, peace of heart, and peace of soul, as I offer You my  thoughts, my words, and my actions, and yes, Lord my sufferings. May  they all be for Your greater glory, Amen.


*Prayer from your mind*
Source:  Inspiration basically from the Book:
"Battlefield of your mind" Joyce Meijer 

âI  refuse to be discouraged today! I refuse to be condemned, Father in  Jesus' Name! The Scripture declared that You, Father, donât condemned  me, You had sent Your Son Jesus to die for me! I will be fine! TODAY  will be a great day! You will help me to choose right thoughts today! 

I  believe God is working in me, and He will bring it to full completion!  (Philippians 1:6; 2:13) I expect that God will bring good out of my  situation and He has promised in His Word! (Romans 8:1 :8): 

So I am free to believe with faith and hope in Him the bad things will turned around for good!

I am going to ask and believe for and stand in faith inâ¦â¦â¦â¦

But  more than anything, I want Gods perfect will. If things donât turned  out the way I want them to, Iâll will survive, because Jesus lives in  me! It may be hard for a while, but I trust the Lord in it. I donât  understand all of it, but Jesus You will give me understanding! I expect  a miracle in my life and expect good things. (Isaiah 30:1 :8):  I will wait  for You!

Let Your Holy Spirit come for my help and bears me up  to my weakness; for I donât know what prayer to offer, nor to offer it  worthily as I ought! But You, Holy Spirit, goes to meet my supplications  and pleads in my behalf, with You unspeakable yearnings and groaning;  too deep for words! (Romans 8:26)

I need to change my thinking!  It is not that I do not have faith, it is just that the enemy is trying  to destroy my faith with lies! 

I will make a decision to believe  God and not the enemy! Yes, I should praise You through my  circumstances! I am casting all of my cares, all my anxieties, all my  worries, all my concerns, one and for all on the Lord Jesus Christ,  because He cares for me affectionally! I rebuke the enemy and start  going forward by thinking the right thoughts!â  â¦...Amen!



*A PRAYER
FOR PEACE OF MIND*
(By Saint Francis Xavier Cabrini)
FORTIFY me with the grace of Your Holy Spirit 
and give Your peace to my soul
that I may be free from all needless anxiety, 
solicitude and worry.
Help me to desire always 
that which is pleasing and acceptable to You
so that Your will may be my will.
Amen

*A Prayer Using Scriptures*
Recite:
"Even  though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no  evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me." 
Psalm 23:4 (NLT) 

"For God has not given us a spirit of fear and timidity, but of power, love, and self-discipline." 
2 Timothy 1:7 (NLT) 

"Peace  I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the  world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid." 
John 14:27 (NLT) 

Dear Lord, 
My  fear has trapped and consumed me. But I am tired of living under the  weight of my fears. These verses reassure me of your presence and  confirm that you are able to deliver me from my trouble. Please give me  your love and your power to replace these fears. Your perfect love casts  out my fear. I thank you for promising to give me the peace that only  you can give. I receive that peace now as I ask you to still my troubled  heart. Because you are with me, I don't have to be afraid. 
Amen

----------


## Honeybear

*Another Prayer*
Recite:
"Then Jesus said, "Come to  me, all of you who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give  you rest. Take my yoke upon you. Let me teach you, because I am humble  and gentle, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke fits  perfectly, and the burden I give you is light." 
Matthew 11:28-30 (NLT) 

"I  am leaving you with a gift--peace of mind and heart. And the peace I  give isn't like the peace the world gives. So don't be troubled or  afraid." 
John 14:27 (NLT) 

"I will lie down in peace and sleep, for you alone, O LORD, will keep me safe." 
Psalm 4:8 (NLT) 

Dear Lord, 
I  need you now because I am full of stress and anxiety. Reading your Word  brings comfort, as I ask you to come and take my heavy burdens. I take  each burden, one by one, and lay them at your feet. Please carry them  for me so that I don't have to. Replace them with your humble and gentle  yoke so that I will find rest for my soul today. I receive your gift of  peace of mind and heart. Thank you that I can lie down tonight in peace  and sleep. I know that you, Lord, will keep me safe. I am not afraid  because you are always with me. Please keep me daily, Lord, in your  perfect peace. 
Amen 

*Prayer for Anxiety*
Dear Lord, 
I need you now because I am full of stress and anxiety. 
Reading  your Word brings comfort, as I ask you to come and take my heavy  burdens. I take each burden, one by one, and lay them at your feet.  Please carry them for me so that I don't have to. Replace them with your  humble and gentle yoke so that I will find rest for my soul today. I  receive your gift of peace of mind and heart. Thank you that I can lie  down tonight in peace and sleep. I know that you, Lord, will keep me  safe. I am not afraid because you are always with me. Please keep me  daily, Lord, in your perfect peace. 

Amen

*Prayer for Anxiety*
Lord, help me to live this day quietly, easily
To lean on Thy great strength trustfully, restfully
To await the unfolding of Thy will patiently, serenely
To meet others peacefully, joyously
To face today and tomorrow confidently, courageously 
Amen

----------


## Honeybear

*eliver Me From These Fears* 
Published on Friday, April 16, 2010     
    Â©2010 One Christian Ministry™ (onechristianministry.com) + ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.
Dear Jesus, 
I find myself being afraid or nervous all the time. 
Fears about people, things, places, problems. 
It's getting so old, 
I want to be free from all of this. 
Please consider me, 
for I need strength in letting go. 
You taught the people 
"Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself..." (Matthew 6:34). 
Your words are very clear, 
I'm to trust you for the future. 
Beyond trust, I just want to live in peace somehow, 
knowing that you will handle and help us through all problems. 
Not only me, but my family as well. 
Forgive me please for the times when I sit around and contemplate the fears, 
giving them space to run around my thoughts. 
Deliver me oh Lord, 
for it is written: "I have not been given a spirit of fear, but of Power, Love and a Sound Mind." (2 Timothy 1:7). 
Thank you for all you have done, Amen!

*I’m Tired Of Being Afraid* 
Published on Thursday, September 10, 2009    
    Â©2010 One Christian Ministry™ (onechristianministry.com) + ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.
Dear God, Jesus Christ, Holy Ghost.. 
Please hear my prayer to you today! 
I have been so fearful and full of anxiety for so long. 
When I look back upon my life, 
I find it just full of fears and lies of the enemy about people, places, things, 
all trying to fill my life with anxiety. 
I am so sick and tired of being afraid, 
and I want to change. 
I cannot change without your divine intervention help. 
Please consider me this day, 
as I WILLFULLY CHOOSE to release my fears into your Holy hands. 
Please take them and destroy them with your power. 
Please break the bondages and chains to fear off of my life, 
and let me be free from this in you! 
Help me to retrain my brain to think about good, happy, loving things, 
instead of the negative, fearful things. 
Thank you for your consideration of me this day. 
Amen!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bind And Rebuke Fear And Anxiety* 
Published on Thursday, March 26, 2009     
    Â©2010 One Christian Ministry™ (onechristianministry.com) + ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.
God the Father, Jesus the Son, Holy Ghost, 
I come to You today, 
in need of deliverance from fear! 
It comes around me daily, 
attempting to throw me off of my path. 
It lies wicked thoughts into my head. 
It tells me that everything is crumbling down, 
and that there is no hope. 
But today,

I choose to remember and recognize: I AM A CHRISTIAN! 


I have been chosen by God! 1 Peter 2:9. 
I have been forgiven of ALL my sins, 
not just some of them! 
I have been redeemed, 
and transferred out of darkness, 
into the light of God! Acts 26:18. 
I belong to God, 
and no one can pull me out of His hands. John 10:28-29. 
I have been given authority over satan, 
and his workers (even the spirit of fear). Luke 10:19. 
God has not given me a spirit of fear, 
but of Power, Love and a SOUND MIND! 2 Timothy 1:7. 
Therefore, in the Name, 
Power and Authority of Jesus Christ the Son of God, 
I beg of You Holy Ghost, 
bind any spirit of fear that is attempting to operate in my life. 
Bind any evil that is attempting to opperate in my life, 
and rebuke it away from me! 
Rebuke it away from my home! 
Rebuke it away from my life! Mark 4:39.
In the Name, 
Power and Authority of Jesus Christ, 
my Lord and Savior, 
I rebuke it! 
Right now, 
I choose to have faith. 
I choose to recognize that God is not allowing bad things to happen to me, 
but rather, He is the one who is there to help me through them, 
and to lift me up from my falls, 
so that I can tread on... In His Holy Name.

Jesus, 
I have given You my soul, 
therefore it should come easy to give you my life, 
my body, my mind. But it isn't! 
I need Your help. 
Please strengthen me to over come! 
I need You! 
I choose to trust in You right now, 
and ask that everything that my loved ones and I are facing be officially placed into Your hands. 
Help me Lord! 
Help me to recognize all that You have given to me! 
Help me to recognize that You have done great and wonderful things in my life, 
even things I don’t even know about. 
Without You, I am nothing. 
Without You, I can do nothing. John 15:5. 
Protect me Lord, 
so  that I may "be content with such things as ye have: for he hath said, I  will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. So that we may boldly say, The  Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me." -  Hebrews 13:5-6.

----------


## SundayCloudyDay

Thank you for sharing these. I'm going to try some to lift my spirit up  ::):

----------


## Ironman

Wow - these are awesome prayers....

Remember - God doesn't give us the Spirit of Fear, but of power, of love, and of sound mind!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Thank you, Honeybear for sharing these. It's much needed.

----------

